# Any experience with Wixey WR700 saw fence digital readout



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys the more I make drawers the more I find myself wishing I could get my fence back to the same location for a cut . (I know Incra has a fence for TS's but I like my fence )

Reviews at Amazon seem fairly positive for the most part , just wondering if any of the members here have used one and what there opinion of the product is.
I don't like the fact that the sensor strip can't be mounted under the fence rail and is subseptible to getting hit , but maybe that won't be an issue.

I don't know if there's any other products that do this ?


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I BT3CENTRAL site back in 2007. I've been very happy with it. Buy lots of batteries. Mine goes thru them fast. Almost like it doesn't completely turn off. Crazy accurate!

For photos go to 'Nother Wixey Installation



> I finally got the Wixey Fence Indicator installed on my Craftsman 22811 (BT3000 clone). It turned out to be a lot easier than I had anticipated.
> 
> I chose to forego using the supplied hardware and mounted the Wixey rail directly to the fence rail with 4 sheetmetal screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks JD . Looking at your fence it's as if it was made for it.

I've been finding that I have to go back to a past setting on my fence to often and thought being able to bring it back to where it was earlier would be a great benefit .


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I was looking into what, if any would work on my panel saw. I sent an email with my contact info asking questions.

Who called me back, was Bill Wixey, himself. The TS kit is adaptable to most. He also has parts to adapt to something larger or to adapt to most anything. What I was looking at was the kit he has for planers, adapted to my saw and sensor tape to extend it to 53".

He answered all mmy questions and it impressed me that the owner called me.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Table Talk*



MAFoElffen said:


> I was looking into what, if any would work on my panel saw. I sent an email with my contact info asking questions.
> 
> Who called me back, was Bill Wixey, himself. The TS kit is adaptable to most. He also has parts to adapt to something larger or to adapt to most anything. What I was looking at was the kit he has for planers, adapted to my saw and sensor tape to extend it to 53".
> 
> He answered all mmy questions and it impressed me that the owner called me.


Mike,; he was probably just as pleased after chatting with _you_!
It's not every call that's from someone as tech savy and trades knowledgeable as yourself. From his perspective, time well spent.


----------



## JamesMcDonald (Jan 5, 2013)

Have had one on my table saw since the first introduction which had a flat face rather than the angled one. I upgraded to the angled one when it was put out. As for durability, it has hit the concrete floor more times than I care to count when I forget the gauge is on there and slide the fence all the way to the right. No damage as a result.
Have a read out on the planer too, and use his tilt box almost daily.
Barry is one of the most helpful guy you will ever meet. When I had a problem with Jointech and the gauge on the lift, Barry offered to replace it himself rather than me having to hassle with Jointech.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like a solid company . Thanks Guys . 
As always it's over twice as much in Canada as the only place I can find it in Canada is Amazon.ca 
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001PTGBT4?keywords=Wixey 700&qid=1442206655&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1



Found it cheaper at Elite Tools which I've dealt with before , but there out of stock. They have super fast shipping too 




Probably worth the $200 investment regardless though


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys the more I make drawers the more I find myself wishing I could get my fence back to the same location for a cut . (I know Incra has a fence for TS's but I like my fence )
> 
> Reviews at Amazon seem fairly positive for the most part , just wondering if any of the members here have used one and what there opinion of the product is.
> I don't like the fact that the sensor strip can't be mounted under the fence rail and is subseptible to getting hit , but maybe that won't be an issue.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on this device. Being able to reset the exact cut is a pain now. I did send Wixey an email about whether it would work on my particular saw. The email address was [email protected]. There was also a short video on it on Youtube. 




I didn't realize it worked with a magnetic strip, I guess that's why the planer device works on nearly any model. I'll post with any new information. Thanks for the heads up on batteries, Several other devices seem to burn through them as well. The angle gauge has an on/off switch, so it has long battery life. Wish all the digital gauges had off switches. There has to be some tiny computer in there to do the computations.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

One of the things that made me chuckle after having my Wixey 700 for a few days was that I was spending a lot of time getting the fence dead-on to 0.01".

Anyone who's seen my work knows that maintaining those tolerances won't improve the look of my stuff!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> One of the things that made me chuckle after having my Wixey 700 for a few days was that I was spending a lot of time getting the fence dead-on to 0.01".
> 
> Anyone who's seen my work knows that maintaining those tolerances won't improve the look of my stuff!




J.D.,
Just like the Incra LS TS system, the Wixey is far more accurate than what is require for fine wood working. I have both the Wixey and the Incra LS on my saw. Using the Micro Adjust on the Incra will allow a person the bring the fence to one's target setting very easy compared to trying to do it by hand, but again, way more
accrate than is really required. It took me a while to realize this, but I finally got it through my head.

In regard to the question asked in this thread, the Wixey will indeed do everything that is claimed by Mr.Wixey.

Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The only draw back for me is I was going to buy the optional micro adjuster for my fence , but it sits on the right hand side of the fence right where the Wixey readout is . Unless it's ok to mount the Wixey on the left hand side? Never seen it done that way though and probably for a good reason, like getting hit with wood all the time .
Would be kinda cool if the Wixey readout could be attached to the micro adjuster though ? 
I'd have to see how that micro adjust works first I guess , as if it stays stationary while the fence moves in micro amounts , then it wouldn't be reflecting the change


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> The only draw back for me is I was going to buy the optional micro adjuster for my fence , but it sits on the right hand side of the fence right where the Wixey readout is . Unless it's ok to mount the Wixey on the left hand side? Never seen it done that way though and probably for a good reason, like getting hit with wood all the time .
> Would be kinda cool if the Wixey readout could be attached to the micro adjuster though ?
> I'd have to see how that micro adjust works first I guess , as if it stays stationary while the fence moves in micro amounts , then it wouldn't be reflecting the change


That is why I was looking at the planer kit.

The TS kit has the sensor and readout all in one unit. The planer kit is a remote-- where the reaout is in one unit and the sensor is another... where he as different length cables that would go between them... (That is considered more as a remote mount.) That way I could mount the readout wherever I wanted!

In my case, I wanted to mount the readout in the T-mount of my rip fence, which has a hole machined through it, just for a remote digital readout. In your case, it would be to mount the readout to the left side. 

You might choose his remote style, instead of his all-in-one TS unit. But you are not locked into that. Because, in your case, if you offset the sensor tape left, then you can offset the readout/sensor unit left... to allow for your micro-adjust. I can't offset left on my saw, because I have a sliding table on the left.

$100-$200 sounds like a lot to someone. But the accessory digital readout for my panel saw (from the same vendor as my saw), is over $1k. And yes, repeat-ability and accuracy has it's merits. 

Tip: What I learned with the digital head on my crosscut fence, after a while, you make concessions for everyday work. You start thinking about "Scientific Notation." Woodworking is not rocket science, but the similarity is that you are allowed a margin of error. You can be happy within that margin of error, or you can waste your time chasing zeros. With wood, you can sometimes watch 0.01 +/- 1 degrees or length change on it's own. Framing, it was 1/4". Finishing it was 1/32". Being close to zero is great, but being able to get back to a known point quickly and consistently is is key to saving time, and improves accuracy.

What I like about Wixey's measurement tools, it that once you are back to that known point, it is quick and easy to reset your zero's and go from there. With a TS and a Rip Fence, that known point to set Zero is the right of the blade. Add a digital measure, and you add the ability to reset zero on your work-piece, so that you can trim off what you want... then reset your zero back to the blade.

What I learned from Cabinet Table Saws and Panel saws is to appreciate that, if you have accurate tooling, it is so darn easy to be accurate... and be within tolerances. You don't have to struggle to get there. I can get there with less accurate tooling, but it takes more time and more steps.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a digital caliper. Sometimes, my head gets all confused when the reading is 67/128ths or some oddball digital number. 53/64's!!! What the heck is that? I spend a lot of time moving the caliper back and forth trying to find a familiar number so I will have a better idea of what my reading is! :frown:

Surely it is my own fault because I still use a folding ruler that reads in 16ths. :surprise:


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Surely it is my own fault because I still use a folding ruler that reads in 16ths. :surprise:


LOL. Been there.

What I do in finish work, is you mark/cut with the same rule you measured with. If someone else is cutting for you, you hand-off that original rule (and the cut list) to them to measure the cuts.

When I measure out a house for a trim-out... 108-13/16+" is 1/32" over... or about halfway between the ticks.

If you need to be closer, and you want to cut what you measure, then you use a story stick.

Tip- A piece of laminate is a great reusable carpenter's notepad...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MAFoElffen said:


> That is why I was looking at the planer kit.
> 
> The TS kit has the sensor and readout all in one unit. The planer kit is a remote-- where the reaout is in one unit and the sensor is another... where he as different length cables that would go between them... (That is considered more as a remote mount.) That way I could mount the readout wherever I wanted!
> 
> ...


I sure like the idea of a remote , that would create better options


----------



## parksb5 (Jul 30, 2009)

*wixy wr700*

had one for about 3yrs. love it . I think I replaced battery's about 2 times


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I see this is your first post so welcome to the forum  

Thank you guys , I just ordered one threw BusyBee tools in Canada .
I went to the Wixey site and although I don't think it's the best way to mount it they show it right or left of the fence . I'm trying to source Generals Fence micro adjust so it's going to end up on the left side


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have 5 different Wixey products and love them all. Table saw, planer, router, digital protractor and angle gauge. When I did have a problem Bill Wixey responded immediately and parts were shipped same/next day. Cannot say enough good things about Bill or his products


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

CaptainBart said:


> I have 5 different Wixey products and love them all. Table saw, planer, router, digital protractor and angle gauge. When I did have a problem Bill Wixey responded immediately and parts were shipped same/next day. Cannot say enough good things about Bill or his products


Thanks Bart . Sounds like a good company


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have a digital caliper. Sometimes, my head gets all confused when the reading is 67/128ths or some oddball digital number. 53/64's!!! What the heck is that? I spend a lot of time moving the caliper back and forth trying to find a familiar number so I will have a better idea of what my reading is! :frown:
> 
> Surely it is my own fault because I still use a folding ruler that reads in 16ths. :surprise:


I agree I wish the electronic gauges were the same as a ruler. I had looked at the saw fence but passed on it because of the digital confusion. Maybe I'm at the Point where you can't teach a old dog new tricks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

herrwood said:


> I agree I wish the electronic gauges were the same as a ruler. I had looked at the saw fence but passed on it because of the digital confusion. Maybe I'm at the Point where you can't teach a old dog new tricks.


Ed my biggest issue is trying to get the fence back to where it as . Don't know how but I seem to miss pieces and after moving the fence I can't seem to get the it to the measurement again . Usually end up just taking off a little extra on the other pieces if I can , but that's not always an option .
I could spend a lot of time and get it excerptible at some point , but there's gotta be a better way.

I'm hoping the Excalibur micro adjust is still available as I can imagine how much of a headache getting the fence to the same position on the Wixey must be . I'm not concerned about .003" , but 1/256" would be nice


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

For me. it's the opposite. Make no mistake, I'm no spring chicken, but...

It's easier for me to look at a display and see 1.8125 and get back to that number... than to distinguish 1-13/16" on a rule, in bad light, in a hurry. Between reading 1-13/16 on a display or to find it on a rule. Most my mistakes in cutting (darn it's too short!!!) was assuming I had the right graduation mark. (measure twice...) Sort of like these days between an analog or digital clock.

I've found out that most of those mistakes were an inch short, when your eyes sees the inch, but marks the gradual to the left of it, stead of right... Yes, I am not perfect. I make mistakes with the best of them. I am not overly proud, and I can own up to them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MAFoElffen said:


> For me. it's the opposite. Make no mistake, I'm no spring chicken, but...
> 
> It's easier for me to look at a display and see 1.8125 and get back to that number... than to distinguish 1-13/16" on a rule, in bad light, in a hurry. Between reading 1-13/16 on a display or to find it on a rule. Most my mistakes in cutting (darn it's too short!!!) was assuming I had the right graduation mark. (measure twice...) Sort of like these days between an analog or digital clock.
> 
> I've found out that most of those mistakes were an inch short, when your eyes sees the inch, but marks the gradual to the left of it, stead of right... Yes, I am not perfect. I make mistakes with the best of them. I am not overly proud, and I can own up to them.


Well you've just explained the mystery of why I end up an inch short on occasion :surprise:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just got my wixey hope to install tomorrow.


----------



## parksb5 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have one and love it and i have the readout on my fence don't give me any problems . only thing thats a pain is to take the fence off .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> I just got my wixey hope to install tomorrow.


I've got mine too , just waiting for insulation and heat 





parksb5 said:


> I have one and love it and i have the readout on my fence don't give me any problems . only thing thats a pain is to take the fence off .




Bill I was curious as to how much trouble the fence will be to remove


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

On my Bosch I have re-zero the digital read out when I put the fence back on. 
Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Progress on installation none. The kit is not made for my saw a makita . I finally came up with an idea on how to mount the wixey. I mounted a 1 1/2 inch 1/8 inch thick piece of angle aluminum under my front rail . I am taking another 1 1/2 angle piece and mounting the wixey to that and butting them together in a shape of a Tee . I should have pictures by monday.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> Progress on installation none. The kit is not made for my saw a makita . I finally came up with an idea on how to mount the wixey. I mounted a 1 1/2 inch 1/8 inch thick piece of angle aluminum under my front rail . I am taking another 1 1/2 angle piece and mounting the wixey to that and butting them together in a shape of a Tee . I should have pictures by monday.


Sorry to hear this as that's definitely one of the issues with aftermarket . But as you say , there is a way .
Looking forward to seeing your installation


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Rick I have it clamped up to my saw looks good but final holes are not drilled to mount the rail .
Here is the picture clamped up but hard part marking for the mounting holes.
Question for you guys that done this already the measuring strip starting point should be even with the end of the rail that butts together and the trailing edge of the wixey should be even with that end point of the strip?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Gary . I see you chose to mount your display on the left side of the fence . 
I want to do the same if Generals micro adjust is still available for my fence . My concern is it will be more vulnerable to getting hit with wood being on the left


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally got wixey mounted . I have not checked with micrometer. My scale on my saw is good.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roofner said:


> Finally got wixey mounted . I have not checked with micrometer. My scale on my saw is good.


Good to hear Gary. Any advice ?


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got my digital caliper out today. Checked my 3.5 inch ripped stock read 3.497. Way more accurate than needed. I did have a problem the measuring tape keeps coming lose. I am going to try some 1/2 inch double sided tape. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had a Wixey DRO on my Unisaw with a Unifence ever since Barry Wixey began selling them. I had a little difficulty figuring out how to mount the read-out extrusions, and ended up making a bunch of 3" long pieces of 1/2" square steel tubing that I attached to the underside of the Unifence rail by drilling and taping 8-32 holes in the bottom of the Unifence rail. These cantilever out from the underside of the fence rail and allow me to mount the Wixey DRO extrusions upside down on the top of them, which puts the readout module at just the right height so that I could mount a piece of steel on each side of the aluminum Unifence casting to allow the magnets of the DRO module to engage them from either side of the fence casting. Since I have a 52" Unifence I bought a third extrusion and read-out strip from Barry, so my DRO can be used the full length of travel of my Unifence and it can even be used on the opposite side of the blade to the end of the fence rail. My biggest installation problem was getting the ends of the extrusions and the read-out strips to line up well enough for the module to slide over the joints without catching. Scotch tape makes a clear narrow double sided tape that works very well for re-attaching the read-out strips to the aluminum extrusions, and I managed to need to do this with one of my read-out strips after about 3 years of use. If your strip only comes partially loose, be very careful in trying to get it the rest of the way off. I ended up using a thin flexible putty knife behind the loose end of my strip and carefully sliding and wiggling it as I moved it along to get the read-out strip off. Don't rush this process or you will destroy the strip. Fortunately, Barry can send replacements for these. I don't have a micro adjuster on my Unifence and have thought some about making or modifying one to fit, since no one seems to make one for a Unifence, but I've gotten quite proficient at bumping my fence a few thousandths at a time. It just takes some patience and practice. The DRO tells me if I haven't gone far enough or have gone too far, so with usually just a couple of bumps I can get it to where I want it.

Charley


----------

